# Help on deciding good sellers please



## godschild (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm making an order tonight and I was hoping someone would help me decide which ones would be the best sellers out of several.  I can only order so many so I need all the opinions I can gather.  Here are the fo's I am trying to choose from:  Cucumber Melon, Wipe Out, Sparkling Mojito, Dragon's Blood, Monkey Farts, Lemongrass Sage, Pink Sugar, Cool Water, Clean Cotton, Frankincense & Myrhh, Wisteria or Jasmine, and A Northwood's Christmas.  Please list in order of which you think will be better sellers.  I will also be ordering Love Spell and Butt Naked because if they don't sell, at least I will like using them   I'm sorry to be asking this but I just don't have enough experience in which sells best.  Thanks in advance for your time and effort in helping with this matter.  My mind and heart are on my dad who just got home from having a 7 hour back surgery.  He has already had a quad bypass.  Before that he had shoulder and neck surgery and a bone taken out of his arm from an industrial accident.  My poor dad


----------



## seven (Jun 22, 2014)

i really like:

*love spell (my all time favorite!)
*monkey farts (nice, fresh, fruity scent that will appeal to adults and children)
*clean cotton
*lemongrass sage
*pink sugar (hmmmm, a bit torn with this one. as much as i love this scent, it really bothers me the level of discoloration. you can't make a pink soap with PINK sugar, LOL. well maybe you can if you can find one that doesn't discolor as much)
*cucumber melon
*dragon's blood
*cool water (nice scent for men)

and prolly... jasmine too

i'm sorry about your dad. get well soon, dad


----------



## godschild (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you so much for your sweet sentiment.  I've only used Love Spell so I do so appreciate your input.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 22, 2014)

Hard to tell you since you did not mention the supplier you are going to use. Pink Sugar from soapsupplies.net is a great seller for me and does not discolor to the dark brown of most Pink Sugars. Cool water from Natures Garden is very good but their Dragon's Blood is to weak, both are consistently good sellers for me with DB my biggest seller. Jasmine is my next best seller followed by Plumeria. I hated NG's Jasmine and could not sell it. Another good seller for me is Black Raspberry Vanilla (does not discolor at all) from Soapsupplies.net. Paige's cool water does not hold in cp and she states on the site. Sorry not much help, there is not one suppliers for all fo's. This is the list of 's I get from California Candle Supply, DB, jasmine and Plumerimeria and Jasmine will acclererate so full water is necessary


----------



## seven (Jun 22, 2014)

i also love black raspberry vanilla! great suggestion, Carolyn..

my love spell and black raspberry vanilla are from Save on Scents, and i really like them so far. they behaved beautifully in cp, no discoloration, nothing.


----------



## godschild (Jun 22, 2014)

Just Scents is having a sidewalk sale so I thought I would order from them and Bitter Creek.  I have had no problems soaping with their fo's so far.  I never have to wait long for them to reach me either.  Great prices as well along with very courteous customer service.


----------



## Rowan (Jun 22, 2014)

I unable to help with the fo's as I've only used a few so far. However, I'm really sorry to hear your dad is having such a rough time. I really hope he recovers well from his latest round of surgery.


----------



## godschild (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank yall and may God bless yall for being there for me during this time.  He is my everything.  It hurts so much to see him in so much pain.  I wish I could take it away and carry it for him.  I certainly would.  They fused his vertebrae and removed what they said was the most arthritis they've ever removed from anyone.  Said it was a bad surgery for him to have to go through.  I have cried my eyes out but I know God is taking care of him so I just have to be patient and let HIM do HIS thing.


----------



## Ann Marie (Jun 22, 2014)

Love Spell is good and sticks for a long time! Pink Sugar is a great seller, it does discolor so I separate a little bit and don't add Fragrance and color it pink and put it on top...one way to solve the discoloration problem, but its worth looking for solutions- great scent. Butt Naked didn't soap well at all for me since coconut scent really doesnt stick in CP so you may not want  to invest in that FO if its for soap (it is very faint OOB too). Kentish Rain from BB is very good for unisex, and eucalyptus and spearmint from WSP is a good unisex too. Red apple from BB is great and sticks for a long time too. Celestial waters from BB is great for women. 

I will be praying for your dad, hope he starts too feel better soon! God bless you!


----------



## godschild (Jun 22, 2014)

I made my orders.  Thanks again and I hope I can be here for you dear folks sometime as well.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jun 23, 2014)

I have the Cybila cucumber melon from Brambleberry. I didn't care for the scent directly from the bottle, nor when my soap was new, it seemed too perfumey. But now that the soap is cured, I quite like it and find it very fresh. So I guess my point is to not make judgements until they are completely cured.


----------



## seven (Jun 23, 2014)

Ann Marie said:


> Love Spell is good and sticks for a long time! Pink Sugar is a great seller, it does discolor so I separate a little bit and don't add Fragrance and color it pink and put it on top...one way to solve the discoloration problem, but its worth looking for solutions- great scent. Butt Naked didn't soap well at all for me since coconut scent really doesnt stick in CP so you may not want  to invest in that FO if its for soap (it is very faint OOB too). Kentish Rain from BB is very good for unisex, and eucalyptus and spearmint from WSP is a good unisex too. Red apple from BB is great and sticks for a long time too. Celestial waters from BB is great for women.
> 
> I will be praying for your dad, hope he starts too feel better soon! God bless you!



Ann Marie, do you mind if i ask which supplier your pink sugar came from? mine discolors quite badly, even i separate an unscented portion, the discoloration will sometimes bleeds, it's annoying..

still on the quest to find the perfect pink sugar..


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 23, 2014)

seven said:


> Ann Marie, do you mind if i ask which supplier your pink sugar came from? mine discolors quite badly, even i separate an unscented portion, the discoloration will sometimes bleeds, it's annoying..
> 
> still on the quest to find the perfect pink sugar..


Have you tried Soapsupplies.net? Paige's Pink Sugar does not discolor dark and stick very well at 6%. It will turn a light tan color that can still be colored with pink swirls


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Jun 23, 2014)

What is the best scent to use in melt and pour soap?
Wishing your dad better soon x


----------



## scotsman (Jun 23, 2014)

I noticed you had cool water on the list. I have used it before and it sold pretty well but I have found that green irish tweed is a much better seller. It is similar to cool water only much more complex. I have tried several FO's of GIT and my favorite so fr is the one from Elements Bath & Body. I use the real stuff as my personal cologne when I can afford it but it's over $300 for a 4 ounce bottle so I use the FO where I can. The one from Elements is in my opinion the truest to the original fragrance and it holds up wonderfully in cp. No acceleration or seizing and no discoloration. I use it at .7-1oz/PPO and I have a couple old bars that were scented at 1oz/PPO and the scent has not faded at all. Fans of cool water usually adore GIT. Elements is also one of the cheapest I've found. It's like $26 for a 16oz bottle. The one from Saveonscents is a close second but get the stronger concentration or the scent becomes very muted after a 4 week cure. Just something to think about. Also, different regions seem to have different scent preferences. A great seller in one area might not sell at all in another. I've experienced this with my unscented soaps. They sell very well here locally in Florida but the couple times I've sent them up to a friend in New Jersey to sell at craft fairs not a single one sold.


----------



## Ann Marie (Jun 30, 2014)

seven said:


> Ann Marie, do you mind if i ask which supplier your pink sugar came from? mine discolors quite badly, even i separate an unscented portion, the discoloration will sometimes bleeds, it's annoying..
> 
> still on the quest to find the perfect pink sugar..


 
I use the pink sugar from Rustic Essentuals (I really like the quality of their oils) but like any pink sugar it does discolor because of the high vanilla content so you have to work with that.


----------



## seven (Jun 30, 2014)

thanks Carolyn and Ann Marie, I will look into those suppliers.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm just going to say that what sells will totally depend on where you live and may vary greatly from show to show.   Love Spell will sell like hotcakes at a couple of my shows but not at all for others.  I think it's important to have a large enough selection to please most.  This weekend I sold my men's fragrances 6:1 over other fragrances. Pink Sugar doesn't sell at all so I discontinued it.   So I just never know what's going to sell when so keep good notes from market to market or show to show.   You've got some good fragrances good luck to you.


----------

